# DIY Boom Stands



## kkamin (Sep 3, 2009)

I want to make some inexpensive boom stands to hold reflectors and black foam core flags

I thought I could use a musicians microphone boom stand, weigh it down with sand bags and find a way to clamp what I need to the boom arm.  Maybe I could epoxy some cross bars to the boom arm to keep things flat and for better clamping.

Thoughts?  Or any links to similar ideas?

Thanks, 

-K


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 4, 2009)

You might find some ideas HERE


----------

